# UAE is biggest market for Bugatti cars



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*UAE is biggest market for Dh5m Bugatti cars*

:runaway: 

Five Bugatti Veyrons, the world’s fastest and most expensive car, have zoomed into the driveways of UAE car owners, with another five of the made-to-order beauties arriving in the country by year-end.

The UAE is leagues ahead of other major car markets in attracting interest in the prestigious vehicle, which is powered by a commanding eightlitre, 16-cylinder engine that is capable of up to 450 kilometres per hour.

Khalid Dadoush, brand manager for the Prestige Cars division of Bentley, Aston Martin and Bugatti, said four discerning car collectors in Dubai and one in Abu Dhabi have already paid the Dh5.06 million to own the Bugatti, which reaches 100km an hour from standstill in 2.5 seconds.

The United Kingdom, by contrast, received its first delivery of the Bugatti in July, while the United States received its first order earlier this year, according to Dadoush.

“There are five more Bugatti Veyrons expected to come into the UAE market before the end of this year, and another one is on order, to be delivered by 2007,” said Dadoush, who would only describe the car buyers as “high-net-worth” individuals.

Dadoush pointed to the particular affinity for luxury cars among UAE car buyers compared to elsewhere in the Gulf.

“In the Middle East, there is only one more Bugatti Veyron outside of the UAE, and that is in Bahrain,” Dadoush said.

The Bugatti Veyron was unveiled to Middle East car lovers at the Dubai Motor Show last December – prompting intense interest in the limited-edition car, which can be customised according to the each owner’s specific tastes.

Dadoush said the Bugattis in the UAE now differ only in colour.

“We got all of the 10 orders at the Motor Show itself,” Dadoush said.

The car is built by Volkswagen subsidiary Bugatti Automobiles and is sold under the legendary Bugatti marque, one of the most exclusive French car producers of all-time.

The edition is named after Grand Prix motor racing driver Pierre Veyron, who in 1939 won the 24-hour of Le Mans race – driving an original Bugatti, of course.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

oh my!! did u kno that they're actally making a loss when they sell...it cost something like £5million to make and theyre sold at £1million or watever they sold at! the point being they make a loss


----------



## stjern (Jul 30, 2004)

zeeshanney said:


> oh my!! did u kno that they're actally making a loss when they sell...it cost something like £5million to make and theyre sold at £1million or watever they sold at! the point being they make a loss


lol not true


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ It is somehow true if the Research and Development costs are included (I can't confirm the 5 million figure). However those costs were covered and written off from the financial books of VW group in 2005 so it all depends how you see it.


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Its actually 0-60 in 2.5 seconds and NOT 0-100.

Its worth every penny if you ask me. 2 x 4L V8 engines meaning its actually a 8L W16 engine!!! Oh and 1000 bhp?!?! Simply insanse...And it is true that, there are taking huge losses on this car, but its worth the image they have created in the market by making this. 

If you watch Topgear, you would have hear Jeremy mention that this is probably the only car of its kind you will ever see mainly because no car maker wants to take losses of these kinds which kind of makes sense. But, you just never know...Oh and did you hear when he said that, it has a 100L tank which gets flat out empty just in 12 minutes!!!!

Till then snap away as many pictures of this as you can when you spot them in Dubai...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ uhhh.. it's 0-100 kmph in 2.5 seconds mate... or 0-62 mph....


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

My bad...thanks for correcting me there


----------

